# Hymer 644 LHD Blind Spot Mirror



## 111051

I have a 1991 644 which is Left Hand Drive.

Has anyone found an effective external blind spot mirror to assist with overtaking particularly on the Motorway ?

There is a significant blind spot and without a co-driver this can be hazardous ! Thanks


----------



## JockandRita

brook22 said:


> I have a 1991 644 which is Left Hand Drive.
> 
> Has anyone found an effective external blind spot mirror to assist with overtaking particularly on the Motorway ?
> 
> There is a significant blind spot and without a co-driver this can be hazardous ! Thanks


Hi brook22,

I bought a very similar item to >>This<<
I bought a pair, and they were quite a bit larger than the one shown, trouble is I can't remember the name of the seller, but I got their details from a link that someone else posted.

This type of mirror is very good on our LHD.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

These look ok and are £2.50 with free delivery.

3" Blind Spot Mirrors

Johnny F


----------



## Rapide561

*Blind spot mirror*

Hi

Might be worth a trip to the local coach breakers yard and buy a cheap coach mirror.

You can get them brand new from the dealers, but sit down before asking the price.

Russell


----------



## Carper

Hi

I've got a LHD 680 Starline which has a pukka blind spot mirror fitted. It also has a large internal rear veiw mirror which is turned so i can see right at angled junctions. These were fitted by the previous owner (another forum member), I'll ask him where he got them from, though i think he may be away at the moment.

I'm going to have a go at posting a picture of the external one......though i'm a right knob when it comes to this sort of thing

EDIT:- Done it!!!!!

Doug


----------



## navman

we have one similar to This fitted It is a little bigger though.. Got it from one of the motorhome shows. Have seen them at most shows...


----------



## navman

In fact ours is the bottom one on This page.... click the image to enlarge it


----------



## Carper

Sorry......just had a grey moment

Doug


----------



## 109178

*Frog Eye Mirror*

Do these Frog Eye blind spot mirrors, from Magnum Safety Mirrors 
fit onto the Hymer mirrors?

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Mercedes VW LT Blind Sopt Mirror*

Hello,

Best you can buy, fully adjustable and can be engineered to fit most motorhomes regardless of Base Chassis Manufacturer.

*Adjustable Mirror Lens
*Mercedes-Benz Product
*Takes up none of the existing mirror glass
*L/H Can be fitted to bottom of R/H side
*Two can be fitted per mirror (4 in total)
*Fitted by Screws not inferior adhesive

>>>>Click for link to blindspot mirror

Trev.


----------



## navman

*Re: Frog Eye Mirror*



kate13 said:


> Do these Frog Eye blind spot mirrors, from Magnum Safety Mirrors
> fit onto the Hymer mirrors?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Yes no probs...have two fitted to mine


----------



## 109178

*Re: Mercedes VW LT Blind Sopt Mirror*

Hi Trev
Thanks for reply, and the Ebay Link. Purchased them off there own site. Pair £30

http://blindspotmirrors.co.uk/index..._id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1


----------



## Hovis

I agree with 'mangothemadmonk' these are the best type. Small ones are awailable from Car accessosry shops but the larger ones are alittle harder to find. I have tried all the expensive ones but this type suits my needs and is very much cheaper! I bought some spares at Peterborough Show - just in case! :lol: 
Hovis :wink:


----------



## citroennut

hi jock,
the ones carper was talking about came from hymer uk i think abot a tenner. easy to fit and as adjustable as factory fitted ones.

cheers
simon


----------



## Steve69

*644 LHD blindspot*

I'm thinking of fitting a window in the RHS door-at roundabouts, totally blind spot (in UK)

Have fitted forwards facing camera, RHS 100 degree back, and 170 degree back facing camera for joining short motorway slip roads : otherwise you take your life in your hands! Big RHS mirror needs to be aimed very far out from van, small mirror for normal rear view...


----------



## hymermick1

brook22 said:


> I have a 1991 644 which is Left Hand Drive.
> 
> Has anyone found an effective external blind spot mirror to assist with overtaking particularly on the Motorway ?
> 
> There is a significant blind spot and without a co-driver this can be hazardous ! Thanks


hi brook22
we have a lhd hymer which we use a raceaway 360deg convex 3.75inch blind spot mirror without any problems.
Raceaways Ltd 
85 Dukes Ride 
Crowthorne 
Berkshire 
RG45 6DJ 
Tel/Fax: 01344 773399 
Mob: 07785 922050 
(Blind Spot mirror)


----------



## Roger7webster

Has any one found a solution for the "look right at the round about problem" when driving LHD solo.
Thanks


----------



## citroennut

hi roger,

if you have an internal mirror it can be set up to look out the passenger window. it does work , once you have used it a couple of times and got used to the curvature it is quite a good view.

simon


----------



## Steve69

A window in the RHDoor seems the cheapest and best option...


----------



## men4motors

Hi had the same problem on my Rv, blind spot mirror ok but still not 
happy with it. Maplins did a reversing camera colour and night vision
that sorted blind spot out,fitted camera to os mirror mount can see from front to rear top and bottom zoom in or out. Price £129.00 includes everything monitor leads etc runs off 12vlt ciggie lighter or wire in to
fuse box. Regards M4M.


----------



## Steve69

I've setup Maplin wired camera £20, want rhs door window, trying out a big "makeup" mirror (not mine, you understand) taped onto the "useless" interior mirror

Also installing a yellow rotating beacon on rear/ rhs corner for "short" entry ramps to motorways/dual caariageways...
I'm also very brave and foolhardy...! and dead!


----------



## Steve69

*644 lhd blind spot*

www.hgvdirect.co.uk have various mirrors-501002 is a wide, flat ext mirror: I would replace the convex small ext rh mirror with this wide flat horizontal mirrort to see right at roundabouts, together with a large flat mirror taped to the interior mirropr, a rh habitation window, and 110and 180 rearface cameras...


----------



## skydiver

The frog eyes are brilliant


----------



## teemyob

*frog*



skydiver said:


> The frog eyes are brilliant


FROG EYES?

TM


----------

